# ++ Bulawayo ++



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*++ Bulawayo - Mutare ++*

*This is the best I can do for this city, it is seriously hard to find photos of this city and to add, anything up to date also. Bulawayo is Zimbabwe's 2nd largest city, located to the south west of the country, for those of you that never heard of such a city. Enjoy. Photos from the 2004 & + Circa* 











Bulawayo's City Hall 









National Art Gallery 









Church & average home, perhaps located in the "outskirts" of the city of Bulawayo 

















An estate in Bulawayo 









Bulawayo, street scenes 









































Bulawayo's Royal Academy of Music 









Park #1 









Park #2 

































An anonymous School emblem in Bulawayo 









And now for that anonymous School in Bulawayo

















A street somewhere in Bulawayo with "Jacaranda" trees.


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

Excellent, always wanted to see picks of the city!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for viewing, Brett. 

Here are some more. 
2005 - 2006 Circa. 

The quotes; are not my words.



> National Gallery - Bulawayo 2006














> Luna Park - Bulawayo






















> The Round Table Railway in The Bulawayo Centenary park is up and running again !














> Jacaranda Trees in full bloom - Suburbs, Bulawayo 2005














> Cassia trees - Bulawayo April 2005














> April in Bulawayo 2005














> Haddon and Sly, Bulawayo














> New style Telecommunications Centre in Bulawayo














> Queens Sports Club - Bulawayo














> Bulawayo High Court 2005














> Highlanders Sports Club - Bulawayo














> Hartsfield Rugby Ground Bulawayo














> Hartsfield Rugby Ground Bulawayo














> Centenary Park Fountain - Bulawayo 22/1/2005














> Eveline High School - Bulawayo 22/1/2005














> Girls College - Bulawayo 22/1/2005














> Milton High School - Buawayo 22/1/2005














> Natural History Museum - Bulawayo 22/1/2005














> Mater Dei Hospital, Bulawayo














> Flamboyants in Malindelea, Bulawayo


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

I can imagine why there are few pics of Bulwayo or anywhere in Zimbabwe. It seems its self-proclaimed lifelong president has a bad habit of locking away foreign and domestic journalists, even if they are just the occasional visitor taking a photo.

Zimbabwe really is one of the saddest countries in Africa. So much promise when it became a democratic country only to be ruined by a madman.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

what a beauty!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

^^ Indeed, I agree. 

Hmmm, I've read it somewhere, and the article stated that the S.A.S wanted to "take out" Mugabe with force, long ago. 


So very hard even to find photos of it's capital, Harare!


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

^^Zimbabwe is in terrible shape. Very little food in what used to be a vibrant food producing country. Many people cross over the border into Botswana to work as there is so much unemployment in Zim. 

The only reason Mugabe is still in power is because many of South Africa's leaders believe they owe him a lot because when they were on the run from the Apartheid government in South Africa Mugabe provided them a safe haven. He was sane back then but as his years in power have gone on he has become paranoid of nearly everyone. Many Zimbabweans just hope that he will get asylum in another country, like SA, and leave Zim alone.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

I've been told that Bulawayo is a beautiful city and these photos seem to confirm that. It really is a shame what's happened to Zimbabwe because of Mugabe though.
At home I have a National Geographic article from 1989 which talks about the newly formed democratic state of Zimbabwe, the article was so full of optimism about the future of the country. It's such a depressing read as it showed how much potential there was to turn Zimbabwe into one of the most successful countries in Africa.
Mugabe's aims were good, he wanted to see the land redistributed fairly so that the native black population could reap their fair share of the profits. Not many would disagree that land redistribution was necessary but it's such a shame that the way this has been carried out has been so destructive to the country, so corrupt. As a result there is no fair distribution of land now, supporters of Mugabe have it all while the rest of the country starves.


----------



## circle33 (Mar 6, 2003)

I've been to Harare, but never Bulawayo. I've always wondered about it. Thanks for digging these out.

It is a shame what that insane madman has done to this beautiful country.


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

So good to see pics from places we had never seen ! 
So sad to see that the politicians , in EVERY country , spoil everything with their dirty, bloody hands !!


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

Those pics have left me dreaming of Africa!!


----------



## Svefn-g-Englar (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow, I wondered long ago how Bulawayo looked like. Beautiful city, but it's so sad to know what is happening in Zimbabwe. I know it's very difficult to find pics of Zim cities, but I would like to see some ones of Mutare, Gweru and Masvingo. Can anybody help me?


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Nick in Atlanta. Judging by the photos, it seemed that Zimbabwe's cities were booming, and beautifully constructed. Unfortunately, a tyrant rules that nation. 


You seem to know a lot about Zimbabwe, Svefn-g-Englar. You are mentioning small cities in Zimbabwe that even I never heard of. 

Your wish is my command. kay: 

*
*
*

Mutare, Zimbabwe


----------



## rmsharpe (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone seem to notice that all of those buildings were constructed before 1980?


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

*More from Bulawayo*


----------

